# RAPHAEL GEMINIANI - 1966 Track bike



## corbettclassics (Jun 17, 2017)

My old Geminiani French Track bike in original paint etc ...

Schreen Weltmeister rims - tied/soldered, double Alfredo Binda straps etc ...

I found this bike in an attic of a Schwinn bicycle store in Van Nuys, Ca. ( 1987? )  It was raced in 1966 and put away and never raced again. The original owner sold it to me and this is how I knew the history. Still had the Cinelli dropped stem and Cinelli bars ( and cut..!! ) Recently sold ..


----------



## juvela (Oct 19, 2018)

-----

Thank you for posting!  

Were you able to learn the manufacturer?

IIRC there were at least three or four.  Two can recall are Cizeron and Gitane.

Given the location of the find it was likely imported by the Huffman Mfg. Co. of Azusa, California.

Appreciate that the name Huffman is not one enthusiasts would associate with a machine like this.  At this time they were agents for Geminiani, Carlton & Alex Moulton bicycles.

-----


----------

